# Temp Insurance



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Does anyone no if theres a company who will do temp cover on a R32 GTR?

I cant realy get insured as I got a few points and recently had a crash, so no No Claims! 

Also how do I get around putting the car back on the road as its SORN. No insurance so cant get Tax.

Any help or idea's apreciated.

By the way Ive tried Temp cover and another couple like that.

Thanks Baz


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Dont know about temp insurance but to get the car back on road from sorn you just have to insure and then tax it iirc


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

How long do you want cover for? 

Up to 28 days - Temporary and short term car and van insurance from Day Insure


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Most temp cover places will not touch a gp20 car. Between selling my old car and waiting for this car I didn't have a policy in my name, just a named driver on my wifes car.
I needed insurance for test drives and tried a lot of temp cover places, and in the end agreed with A-Plan on a policy which allowed me to test drive cars and if I found the right one, signed the agreement for the year, which was very nice of them


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Don,t know if they will cover a GTR but i have used them in the past to get a vehicle home when its just been brought expensive but for a 1-5 day ins very handy.

There are a few around I just lougled it


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

it will be hard for a gtr..


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I didnt bother trying anymore, I dont think I stood a chance!

Im going to wait till September I think befor I get it fully insured back on the road. I have lost some points now and Ill have a years No Claims again, so poss a chance of an affordable quote.

I was realy at looking at selling the car but its staying for the rest of the year now


----------

